# Samus vs Naruto, Bleach and One piece



## Ulti (Jul 2, 2009)

Samus is fully equipped.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 2, 2009)

Zero Laser Solos.


----------



## AeroNin (Jul 2, 2009)

Add in Dark Samus and we have a duo-rape machine here


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 2, 2009)

But... how would she hurt a Logia like Kizaru?


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 2, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> But... how would she hurt a Logia like Kizaru?



Black Hole


----------



## Marth6789 (Jul 2, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> But... how would she hurt a Logia like Kizaru?



By shooting him with a generic beam weapon, x-ray, gamma, etc. Or just shooting a phazon beam.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2009)

You actually made it sweet now I wait for Trolls to come
Bring it trolls


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 2, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> But... how would she hurt a Logia like Kizaru?


Phazon would screw them up.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 2, 2009)

To be honest... the same black hole that has only shown to effect fodder enemies?

While Samus would probably kill most everyone, has Samus ever hurt _Light_?


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 2, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> To be honest... the same black hole that has only shown to effect fodder enemies?
> 
> While Samus would probably kill most everyone, has Samus ever hurt _Light_?



The power beam hurts ghosts, which are pretty damn intangible.


----------



## AeroNin (Jul 2, 2009)

Light Suit ftw!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2009)

Well alot of beings havent been shown to Hurt light but they would pwn...
then again light cant feel so yeah define hurt


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 2, 2009)

Samus solos the first time on easy,then Mid difficulty, then very difficult and the for teh lulz she does it all over again.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 2, 2009)

She'll combine all her beams( phazon, omega, hyper, etc.) into her arm cannon and blast the HST into shit. Not to mention all her fucking e-tanks and her phazon suit make her a durability beast for sure.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 2, 2009)

Ulquiorra solos.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 2, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Ulquiorra *dies*.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually, Yammy solos.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 2, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Actually, Yammy *dies as well*.



Fixed for greater accuracy.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 2, 2009)

Yamamoto burns her alive.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 2, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Yamamoto burns her alive.



Are you kidding?


Samus walks around in molten lava and takes no damage with Varia Suit.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 2, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> 
> Samus walks around in molten lava and takes no damage with Varia Suit.


aand she has her gravity, phazon, light, dark, and PED suit on. she could surivive on a star! (exaggeration)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 2, 2009)

Samus uses her X-ray visor to give everyone cancer  then just sits in her ship and waits for them to all die.


----------



## AeroNin (Jul 2, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Samus uses her X-ray visor to give everyone cancer  then just sits in her ship and waits for them to all die.



Oh yeah samus has her ship xD

Samus with Omega Canon solos


----------



## Fawful (Jul 2, 2009)

Madara42 said:
			
		

> Are you kidding?
> 
> 
> Samus walks around in molten lava and takes no damage with Varia Suit.


Yes, I am kidding. If I were serious, I would make it my friends Yamamoto.On a side note, I did get him to concede that Yamamoto is not that strong.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 2, 2009)

It would take Raigou to even scratch Samus.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 2, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Yes, I am kidding. If I were serious, I would make it my friends Yamamoto.On a side note, I did get him to concede that Yamamoto is not that strong.



What was your secret for getting him to concede? :ho


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2009)

Shovel to the face or up the ass?

Also where are trolls I miss them


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 2, 2009)

Funny how nobody is trying to debate against Samus winning. I wonder how strong her arm cannon would be with all its upgrades installed?


----------



## Fawful (Jul 2, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> What was your secret for getting him to concede? :ho



Printing out pages of other mangas, asking him realistically if Yamamoto could do that, making him watch videos of gameplay cutscenes, things like that.


----------



## Red (Jul 2, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> *Funny how nobody is trying to debate against Samus winning.* I wonder how strong her arm cannon would be with all its upgrades installed?


I will because I can.

Samus has the tech to beat all thre verses.
Samus has the durability to tank anything except the absolute top tiers.
Samus has the speed to dodge anything thrown at her that may be a problem.

But this she have the stamina to beat at least fifty people some of which have some sort of hax that would slow her down/ tire her out?

I say the numbers would beat her down. She'd be physically exhausted by the time she reached the top tier One piece characters.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 2, 2009)

Red said:


> I will because I can.
> 
> Samus has the tech to beat all thre verses.
> Samus has the durability to tank anything except the absolute top tiers.
> ...




She gets her spaceship as well for what it's worth. *Fully Equipped*


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 2, 2009)

Zero suit solos


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2009)

Samus would be smart start with the top tiers


----------



## Red (Jul 2, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> She gets her spaceship as well for what it's worth. *Fully Equipped*


She mini nukes them from orbit. lol.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 2, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> She gets her spaceship as well for what it's worth. *Fully Equipped*



Christ if that's true, she just wastes them from orbit. She doesn't even need to come down to the planet.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 2, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Christ if that's true, she just wastes them from orbit. She doesn't even need to come down to the planet.



She might send a hologram saying "Hello thar, get ready to die now."

It would be cool to see that spectacle.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 3, 2009)

Samus-fans, don't make me start hating you. 

Before we begin, I _have_ some of the games so don't try that. I don't doubt Samus has very powerful weapons and upgrades, but why did you give them ALL to her, hmmm...? Perhaps it's because, before you even made this thread you knew she wouldn't last long with regular weapons? 



> Samus walks around in molten lava and takes no damage with Varia Suit.



And with her regular suit, in nearly every other game including _Prime_ and _Hunters_, lava can *kill *her. It damages the suit badly.

On that note, also in Prime, there are several new bounty hunters trying to give Samus a run for her money. Her suit can be damaged and short-circuited by _Sylux_, a guy that uses a *lightning* gun, frozen cracked and battered by Noxus (who has a ramming-*ice* weapon) and burned to a crisp by the *magma* gun used by another bounty hunter. What I am I getting at? *The fact her suit is in fact very vulnerable to elemental attacks*. Now, what were you saying about her soloing Naruto...?


----------



## Marth6789 (Jul 3, 2009)

Apex said:


> Samus-fans, don't make me start hating you.
> 
> Before we begin, I _have_ some of the games so don't try that. I don't doubt Samus has very powerful weapons and upgrades, but why did you give them ALL to her, hmmm...? Perhaps it's because, before you even made this thread you knew she wouldn't last long with regular weapons?
> 
> ...



1. Sylux is using stolen federation technology based on HER SUIT.
2. Noxus' ice is a multitude colder than what one would believe.

Doesnt matter though cause they aren't harming her at all.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 3, 2009)

> Sylux is using stolen federation technology based on HER SUIT



Point being...? Lightning is lightning, unless you're saying she could tank Kirin?



> Noxus' ice is a multitude colder than what one would believe.



"How" cold...? I don't let general statements slip by.

The point is, she'd still be vulnerable to elemental attacks. 



> Doesnt matter though cause they aren't harming her at all.



Read this and my last post then see if you want to say that again.

Narutoverse-They have elemental attacks that could fry her circuits, burn her or make her oveheat inside the suit, or crush her with the force of Earth. Water nins could simply drown her. There are plenty of supersonics, guys that can punch through boulders. Then there's...the fact they're ninjas and with prep they could leave traps all over the place (A Genin can leave a clever booby-trap that has a log drop on you) not to mention explosive tags and flaming kunais. Genjutsu is open for debate, considering she literally sees through the visor. An entire hidden village against standard-equipment Samus is rape. Her with all her weapons/upgrades could defeat "a" hidden village but you'd have to factor in who's in it (certainly not Konoha who has dozens of Jonins and Kage-level beasts, or the Sand-nation w/Gaara and their archers). The entire verse is out of the question.

One Piece-Hax much? Standard Samus would get punted through the Red Line against the straw-hats *alone*. Against the black leg, GAR Zoro durability+asura, Gears, Hana Hana, and monster chopper (not to mention Nami's short-circuiting weapon), it'd be a stomp. Many on the crew have a massive speed advantage as well as superior fight-speed/refexes. There is also a canon on the ship and they could blast her before she even lands [which I'd have to ask: where? They're in the ocean]. 

^Notice how I'm still just talking about the SH's? And you think Samus could solo??? GTFO; you're making yourselves look bad.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jul 3, 2009)

She has the ship. This topic isn't even an arguement.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 3, 2009)

Apex said:


> Point being...? Lightning is lightning, unless you're saying she could tank Kirin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She nukes them from Orbit. If you want to make this Samus with standard equipment that's upto you and the TC. But if you bring up a ship then Samus gets her's as well.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 3, 2009)

Be my guest, if you wanna do a scenario with standard equipment do it.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, no doubt that standard Samus with base equipment would lose. Not even gonna go against that.


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 3, 2009)

Did someone say Naruto's elemental attacks would hurt Samus? Is that Samus outside her suit?

Anyway, Samus spinesparks her way through the verses.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Jul 3, 2009)

*Colder than your generic "cold" thing.*



Apex said:


> "How" cold...? I don't let general statements slip by.



Its stated as being an Ice Beam type weapon according to wikitroid.

Now, given my impressions of the Ice Beam in Metroid Prime, the chill from an Ice Beam indeed is far colder than one would think. It showed up in her thermal visor as absolute black, whereas generic cold things, like snow and "normal" ice in the Phendrena Drifts, showed up as light blue. This implies to me that weaponized ice in the metroid universe approaches _absolute zero_ in terms of cold, if such is the ice beam that its meant to show up as pure blackness to the thermal visor.

Anyone in the HST that can keep up with absolute zero?  Otherwise, their ice just bumps into her. Wouldn't be extreme enough by the standards of her suit.

By the way, I too would like to take this chance to jump on the Samus bandwagon.  Full powered Samus is too much for a lot of things.

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Red (Jul 3, 2009)

Apex said:


> What I am I getting at? *The fact her suit is in fact very vulnerable to elemental attacks*. Now, what were you saying about her soloing Naruto...?


What kind of shitty reasoning is this? You're completely ignoring the _*magnitude*_ of the attacks and solely focusing on the elemental aspects. Running with your argument since character "A" has been hurt by an attack, lets say concussive blast, that means any concussive blast no matter the size or strength can hurt him right? Does anyone else see how absurdly stupid that reasoning sounds.

You may have even had a shred of an argument if it was standard samus, but now samus has all her tech and her spaceship? You know the one with military grade weapons? heh.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 3, 2009)

Fully powered Samus AND her ship?
Are you fucking shitting me?
the HST dies....horribly.

If the don't die from Phazon then she can always tear some cracks in reality with her Sonic Boom. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKvedvgSYLQ[/YOUTUBE]

Besides, she has her ship, wich means she can just bombard the planets to shit.
This thread is a horrible shitstomp.


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

hahaha.... to much samus wanking. kizaru can move the speed of light, along with enel and kuma. samus wouldnt even get a chance to blink b4 she gets pulverized to nuthing.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

More like she bombards them from orbit with her ship.


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> More like she bombards them from orbit with her ship.



That wasnt part of the fight. if your going to add stuff, then every pirate logia is on a ship like enels.

(kuma can repel anything, including lasers or  intangible objects, so he can send the bombardment back since he can teleport. and at that, he can teleport to the ship and send it to the bottom of the ocean.)


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

macragge101 said:


> That wasnt part of the fight. if your going to add stuff, then every pirate logia is on a ship like enels.
> 
> (*kuma can repel anything*, including lasers or  intangible objects, so he can send the bombardment back since he can teleport. and at that, he can teleport to the ship and send it to the bottom of the ocean.)



The OP(Who I believe is me, don't remember) said Samus is fully equipped and that includes her ship. 

I believe that is a no limits fallacy, Kuma hasn't shown the capacity to repel an attack on the level of Samus' bombardment which has the power of a mini-nuke and more. He can't teleport her ship to the ocean. It's in space.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Samus is in space, there is virtually no way anyone in OP would know what hit them.


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> The OP(Who I believe is me, don't remember) said Samus is fully equipped and that includes her ship.
> 
> I believe that is a no limits fallacy, Kuma hasn't shown the capacity to repel an attack on the level of Samus' bombardment which has the power of a mini-nuke and more. He can't teleport her ship to the ocean. It's in space.



are you doubting oda's words?


summon.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

It's still a no limits fallacy, whats the strongest thing it's been shown to reflect? If it's reflected something on the level of Samus' ship I will concede the point.


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> It's still a no limits fallacy, whats the strongest thing it's been shown to reflect? If it's reflected something on the level of Samus' ship I will concede the point.



if oda says it can deflect anything, then it can. its his story and his imagination. for instance, if there was a character i created that would always come back to life, but hes really strong and never lost, would you then assume i was wrong and he couldnt revive cuz hes never done it.

for now, the burden of proof is on you until it says that he CANT repel anything


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

So it can deflect a planet destroying blast now?


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> So it can deflect a planet destroying blast now?



it says it can deflect anything. i know it seems unreasonable, but Oda says he could.... so he could.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Jul 30, 2009)

It can deflect the big bang?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

I can see where you are going but it's still a no limits fallacy. I know this example is used a lot but the Naruto databook states that Itachi's black fire attack is as hot as the sun and that Haku can travel at lightspeed and other stuff like that. I can't believe that. Can you?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

macragge101 said:


> if oda says it can deflect anything, then it can. its his story and his imagination. for instance, if there was a character i created that would always come back to life, but hes really strong and never lost, would you then assume i was wrong and he couldnt revive cuz hes never done it.
> 
> for now, the burden of proof is on you until it says that he CANT repel *anything*



So anything within OPverse. Can anyone in OP verse replicate the attack power of Samus's ship? Do you even know anything about her ship? You're using a no limits Fallacy. Would you say even a Galaxy busting attack would get deflected? Burden of proof is on you to prove it can. 

As for your fanfiction, if the character has survived being hit by 2 million degrees of heat then and only then can he survive a heat based attack of that level and no more. If you're character has'nt survived something at the level  then they can't. Now prove Samus's ship won't nuke everyone into oblivion.


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So anything within OPverse. Can anyone in OP verse replicate the attack power of Samus's ship? Do you even know anything about her ship? You're using a no limits Fallacy. Would you say even a Galaxy busting attack would get deflected? Burden of proof is on you to prove it can.
> 
> As for your fanfiction, if the character has survived being hit by 2 million degrees of heat then and only then can he survive a heat based attack of that level and no more. If you're character has'nt survived something at the level  then they can't. Now prove Samus's ship won't nuke everyone into oblivion.



Oda didnt say "I can deflect anything except for samus ships bombs." He said "It can deflect anything"
it is clearly there, and if its the case where he cant, whats to stop him from teleporting there and killing her with ease?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

The fact she's in outerspace and he won't know what killed him?


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

ah... so your saying she starts off in outer space, therefore she has been given the advantage with prep time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 30, 2009)

macragge101 said:


> Oda didnt say "I can deflect anything except for samus ships bombs." He said "It can deflect anything"
> it is clearly there, and if its the case where he cant, whats to stop him from teleporting there and killing her with ease?



Oh sure next you'll say it could stop the death star form blowing up OP world


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

if she starts on land, she is dead. OP is too quick.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Speed booster Samus is mach 18 if I recall. Don't cite me though anyway, OP is gonna find it really hard to hurt Samus. Her Varia Suit is really durable.


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Speed booster Samus is mach 18 if I recall. Don't cite me though anyway, OP is gonna find it really hard to hurt Samus. Her Varia Suit is really durable.



hehe.... that otta do it.... 

summon.

and kid could control the ship. hes basically magneto.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

macragge101 said:


> hehe.... that otta do it....
> 
> C1 critters
> 
> and kid could control the ship. hes basically magneto.



Kid hasn't shown that he can effect something that far away, so he's going to get nuked.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 30, 2009)

One phazon blast would kill any HST character.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

They all get nuked and won't know what hit them.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 31, 2009)

Kidd can control shit that is in space?

Anyway, I hope OP enjoys their last seconds before getting nuked to shit.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 31, 2009)

macragge101 said:


> it says it can deflect anything. i know it seems unreasonable, but Oda says he could.... so he could.


O rly?

Can it deflect LHWs, Gigaslaves, punches moving at 1 trillion times the speed of light, a blast from the Ultimate Nullifier, toonforce, etc?

Cause my no-limits-fallacy senses are tingling.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 31, 2009)

Testrun said:


> O rly?
> 
> Can it deflect LHWs, Gigaslaves, punches moving at 1 trillion times the speed of light, a blast from the Ultimate Nullifier, toonforce, etc?
> 
> Cause my no-limits-fallacy senses are tingling.



Read all the other threads he posted in. It gets ridiculous


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 31, 2009)

I was gonna post my post from my other post from the other thread, but I forgot what I wrote


----------



## Ulti (Jul 31, 2009)

About Kizaru not being able to reach her in space or something like that.


----------



## Teach (Jul 31, 2009)

Logias survive at outer space, Samus and her ship are doomed.


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2009)

This thread is fucking win.

But lets get serious, Aizen and Madara solo.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Teach said:


> Logias survive at outer space, Samus and her ship are doomed.



Are you serious?



Taka Sasuke said:


> This thread is fucking win.
> 
> But lets get serious, Aizen and Madara solo.



Are you serious?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2009)

I doubt they are


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope not.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2009)

Please tell me they're joking. Don't make me create a Dark Samus vs HST thread.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 31, 2009)

Spite threads are bad for you


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Samus rapes this match.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2009)

Teach said:


> Logias survive at outer space, Samus and her ship are doomed.



The only Logia to survive in space, is Enel there's no proof, that others can do it as well. Also even if they could, how would they get to the ship, considering the Maxim would be shot down before reaching it.



Taka Sasuke said:


> This thread is fucking win.
> 
> But lets get serious, Aizen and Madara solo.




How? give me a good reason.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 31, 2009)

What would a screw attack do to Aizen?


----------



## Fawful (Jul 31, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> This thread is fucking win.
> 
> But lets get serious, Aizen and Madara solo.



 
Explain how.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jul 31, 2009)

Samus has guns that rape each verse rather easily


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

Necro bump.


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 31, 2009)

Well since general consensus is Samus stomps let me just ask a few questions. 
What would happen if Barragan's ability hits? 
What would happen if Zommari's 50 eyes hit? 
What would happen if Perona's negative ghosts hit?
What would happen if Foxy's Noro Noro beams hit?

If they do indeed work on her and her weapons then doesn't that change things.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 31, 2009)

They would die before that happens.


----------



## AeroNin (Jul 31, 2009)

none of their attacks are hitting samus when she can just nuke them from afar

and Dark Samus makes this an absolute rape. Dark Samus can only be killed if all of Phaaze is destroyed


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 31, 2009)

Well no one is saying that the attacks won't affect her if they do hit which is what I expected except for Dark Samus apparently. I don't know much about Samus to be honest so I can't really say which side will win but if the guy who made this thread says she starts in outer space with her ship I guess she wins.


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 1, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Well no one is saying that the attacks won't affect her if they do hit which is what I expected except for Dark Samus apparently. I don't know much about Samus to be honest so I can't really say which side will win but if the guy who made this thread says she starts in outer space with her ship I guess she wins.



The TC created a way too hax Samus. He gave her all the equipment. Meaning she has over 99 energy tanks for Phazon consumption, and when shes in hypermode she doesnt take damage... AT ALL only by a phazon sucking being, but that still doesn't hurt her, just depletes her relatively huge supply of phazon.

Basically Samus goes hyper mode and kills every one easily.


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 1, 2009)

Dark Samus alone would win. Heck I'd even say Zero Suit Samus would rape pretty hard.


----------



## Shadow Archon (Aug 10, 2009)

Bump.

When did Samus's ship have nukes? I know it has weapons, but nuke level weaponry?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

They all gang up and touch her enough times until she runs out of health bars.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They all gang up and *touch her enough times *until she runs out of health bars.


Kinky stuff yo


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They all gang up and touch her enough times until she runs out of health bars.



game mechanics =/= canon.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 1, 2009)

Bump because it was mentioned in the convo.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 1, 2009)

They touch her several times during the night so they win


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 1, 2009)

Why stop at the night? she could so take all of them on.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 1, 2009)

^Scans of this. NAO.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 1, 2009)

I cant the scans are a bannable offense.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, but it would be worth it 

Then again, I prolly have it already


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my God that girl gave Pops a heart attack
WhiteBeard: It was so totaly worth it my sosns.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 1, 2009)

BOW CHIKA WOW WOW


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 1, 2009)

Why is my quote function not working?

Anyway, it was mentioned Dark Samus alone could win. No freaking duh. Dark Samus is able to regenerate from getting vaporized, phase through walls, fly, corrupt servants, etc. I didn't see Samus beating her dark "twin" either without phazon beams. Hell, what does it mean by Dark Samus "alone?" Dark Samus isn't a part of Samus (No, Hypermode does not equal Dark Samus).

And for the comment Zero Suit Samus alone could win... She has no armor, no offensive weaponry, and lacks the mechanisms in the suit that allow her her power and mobility.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 1, 2009)

She's more mobile outside of her suit, and she has a degree of superhuman strength as well. In Zero Suit, she could heavily damage the Narutoverse, but to solo the HST, she'd need to be full powered.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 1, 2009)

On a serious note, how is Samus' durability?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 1, 2009)

At her full power? Far above mountain level. Far , far above mountain level. In her Zero Suit, its like small building level.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 1, 2009)

zero suit samus gets speedblitzed by everyone under the sun .

Strongest samus incarnation outside of dark samus would probably still get horribly speedblitzed. barragan should be able to age her suit and stuff and make in unusable. thats if cooperative play is in action and everyone isn't just attacking all at once like idiots.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 1, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> zero suit samus gets speedblitzed by everyone under the sun .
> 
> Strongest samus incarnation outside of dark samus would probably still get horribly speedblitzed. barragan should be able to age her suit and stuff and make in unusable. thats if cooperative play is in action and everyone isn't just attacking all at once like idiots.



Do you even know what your talking about? Z Samus is faster than regular samus (barring speed booster) and they both have Hypesronic Reactions.  The respira thing wouldn't work if he's phazoned.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 1, 2009)

thats sort of why I said they would need cooperative work. hypersonic reactions doesn't= hypersonic speed. EU luke has relativistic reactions but nowhere near relativistic speed. try again .


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 1, 2009)

She can tank super missiles that are space ship grade missiles.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 1, 2009)

I haven't played metroid for a while but I really don't remember her durability even being small building level . MAYBE but I highly doubt even large hill small mountain level.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 1, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> She's more mobile outside of her suit,



In the suit, she does not move with any less agility/speed. Inside the suit, she has screw attack, multi-jump, morph-ball, speed-booster, grapple-beam, and bombs. More mobile my ass. Seriously, did you only play Smash Bros and assume that because of that game, Samus is faster in Zero Suit?



hadomaru said:


> and she has a degree of superhuman strength as well.



And Luffy, Naruto, and Ichigo all have far better strength feats. FAR. BETTER. Has Samus even lifted more than a ton outside of her power suit? If so, it was in the manga, and I'll need scans.



hadomaru said:


> In Zero Suit, she could heavily damage the Narutoverse, but to solo the HST, she'd need to be full powered.



She could heavily damage the Narutoverse? With what? A charging pistol that doesn't even kill or damage? Her speed, which is never shown to be as fast as the max power suit speed? Her strength, never shown to be tens of or hundreds of tons needed for such a feat?

Don't bullshit. Even with the laser whip (Which is pretty much a normal whip, only LAZERY, according the game it came from), Zero Suit Samus has no chance in hell of seriously damaging the Narutoverse unless she gets back on her suit.



hadomaru said:


> Do you even know what your talking about? Z Samus is faster than regular samus (barring speed booster) and they both have Hypesronic Reactions.  The respira thing wouldn't work if he's phazoned.



You obviously don't.

I am sick of Zamus getting far more attention than she deserves; what if the Master Chief had a version you could play as where you were unarmored and only had the plasma pistol? Would people love it? No, people would call it ridiculous. In Zero Mission, in fact, the only canon game that featured her whatsoever more than in a cutscene, she shows less speed/agility, far less power, and far less defense than she had in her power suit.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 1, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> She can tank super missiles that are space ship grade missiles.



You have no idea how little that statements means to someone like me who has no idea how powerful "space ship grade missiles" are.

What can they do?


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 1, 2009)

Pell can tank what was essentially a nuclear bomb ( in terms of explosive yield). if samus cannot top that she gets raped by the One Piece verse alone.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 1, 2009)

Blew up a mountain sized building.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 1, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> Pell can tank what was essentially a nuclear bomb ( in terms of explosive yield). if samus cannot top that she gets raped by the One Piece verse alone.



you do realize how inconsitent and ridiculous that feat is?


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 1, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Blew up a mountain sized building.



What game?


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 1, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> you do realize how inconsitent and ridiculous that feat is?



considering pell survived it, you can call it inconsistent but considering as thats all thats been shown there isn't much reason to deny it exists.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 1, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> What game?



Prime 3, I think, although the buildings destroyed by your ship missiles were hardly the size of mountains, and super missiles were definitely NOT the same kind. I'm not very familiar with the manga (It's horribly shitty, other than the first chapter, and I stopped reading it with Mother Brain becoming "Mommy".), so it could be there. If it's in there, it's pretty much impossible to find without relevant scans.

And Hadoumaru, I see a distinct lack of owning up to bullshit in your comments.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 1, 2009)

Samus raeps. 

Why is this thread still going?


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 1, 2009)

because people like you say samus rapes without any evidence whatsoever .


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 1, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Prime 3, I think, although the buildings destroyed by your ship missiles were hardly the size of mountains, and super missiles were definitely NOT the same kind. I'm not very familiar with the manga (It's horribly shitty, other than the first chapter, and I stopped reading it with Mother Brain becoming "Mommy".), so it could be there. If it's in there, it's pretty much impossible to find without relevant scans.
> 
> And Hadoumaru, I see a distinct lack of owning up to bullshit in your comments.


They were mountain sized buildings, and you don't get the same kind of super missiles in that game. (or at all, come to think of it)


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 1, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> because people like you say samus rapes without any evidence whatsoever .



The fact that she can just fire a beam from outer space is my evidence.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 1, 2009)

because she clearly starts in outerspace . she still gets speedblitzed.


----------



## AeroNin (Sep 1, 2009)

how does she get speedblitzed when she reacted to light speed attacks before?

this is assuming smash bro feats are allowd


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 1, 2009)

It doesn't state they she doesn't start in space. She can just jump in her ship and fly into space. Fire laser beam.

GG HST.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 1, 2009)

because clearly she can just jump in her ship at speeds of over 9,000 mph and somehow make gravity sink her that fast and then engage the ship to head to right outside the earth's atmosphere before her ship is raped by kizaru and grimjow and ichigo and Luffy and even don fucking krieg.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 1, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> because clearly she can just jump in her ship at speeds of over 9,000 mph and somehow make gravity sink her that fast and then engage the ship to head to right outside the earth's atmosphere before her ship is raped by kizaru and grimjow and ichigo and Luffy and even don fucking krieg.





Yes. She leaves planets that fast regularly.


----------



## AeroNin (Sep 1, 2009)

actually she does do that alot shodraggon

lawl


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 1, 2009)

I know. 

It was stupid to say that considering Metroid takes place in space and most spaceships can fly that fast.


----------



## shadowlords (Sep 1, 2009)

Can't blackbeard just send all of Samus' attacks back to her or even Hacchi from Bleach. Depending on whether she starts in outer space or not of course.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 1, 2009)

I think he was referring to her being able to board it quickly enough.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 1, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> I know.
> 
> It was stupid to say that considering Metroid takes place in space and most spaceships can fly that fast.



Well, to date, although 5 Metroid games took place in space at one time or another, only one actually used a space setting for its entire game: Fusion.

The other ones take place on various planets with very brief space levels, those being the space station is Super Metroid where you fight Ridley, the Orpheon in Prime, those levels in Metroid Shit Hunters, and the various ships in Prime 3.

Prime 3 used space quite a bit more, though, with the entire planet hopping, so it also gets counted. More Metroid games take place on Zebes than in space for their main setting.

Wait, was that a useless rant by me over a trivial subject? I believe it was... *Pops in the medication*

Hadoumaru: When was Samus hit by the same kinds of missiles her ship used? Give an example. Samus's super missiles in any game are shit compared to the ship missiles in power.

Anyway, if Samus has a spaceship, she rapes. If not, she loses. If she's Zero Suit, she is horribly raped.


----------

